# Linux para micro com baixa potência...

## Animal-X®

Estou tentando aqui no trampo rodar o Conectiva 8 em duas máquinas antigas, um Pentium 266 MMX e um Pentium 133, os dois com 64MB de RAM e 8GB de HD.

Instalei sem problemas mas os programas rodam muito lentamente, um exemplo é o OpenOffice 1.0.1 que demora 3 minutos para abrir, o Mozilla que deveria ser o mais leve, mutio lento, o Konqueror parece rodar mais rapidamente mas mesmo assim com java ou flash fica uma carroça...

Já fiz de tudo, deixei o linux quase pelado !!!   :Laughing: 

Só não mexi no kernel pois meu chefe quer respostas rápidas e nada de mexer nessas coisa...

O que posso fazer para melhorar isso ???

Alguma outra distribuição que possa usar para aproveitar melhor essas máquinas sem voltar para o Windows 98 ????

Valeu pela ajuda.....

----------

## Fr0z3n

podes sempre tentar debian ou slackware. acho k sao os mais indicados pra esses computadores  :Smile:  gentoo se quiseres esperar uns tempinhos pra compilar tudo tb serve =) mas nao aconcelho

----------

## domus-br

para estes casos eu recomendo 2

gentoo caso vc tenha tempo e saco e banda larga

vectorlinux caso vc nao tenha nenhum dos quesitos acima

www.vectorlinux.com

----------

## domus-br

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> Estou tentando aqui no trampo rodar o Conectiva 8 em duas máquinas antigas, um Pentium 266 MMX e um Pentium 133, os dois com 64MB de RAM e 8GB de HD.
> 
> Instalei sem problemas mas os programas rodam muito lentamente, um exemplo é o OpenOffice 1.0.1 que demora 3 minutos para abrir, o Mozilla que deveria ser o mais leve, mutio lento, o Konqueror parece rodar mais rapidamente mas mesmo assim com java ou flash fica uma carroça...
> 
> Já fiz de tudo, deixei o linux quase pelado !!!  
> ...

 

so um detalhe, o uso de aplicaçoes ou ambiantes em qt (kde, kcontrol, etc..) é impraticavel com configuraçoes abaixo dos 128 de RAM, experimente ambientes baseados no gtk1.x como icewm+dfm, xfce 3.x e por ai vai, o bom que isso vem pronto de fabrica no vector

t+

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, eu to aqui brigando para instalar o Gentoo em um 486 com 8Mb de RAM e 81Mb de HD ... To compilando tudo em um athlon, depois de limpar o sistema ao máximo vou transferir o bz2 via nfs ... Espero que dê certo.

----------

## Vanquirius

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Bom, eu to aqui brigando para instalar o Gentoo em um 486 com 8Mb de RAM e 81Mb de HD ... To compilando tudo em um athlon, depois de limpar o sistema ao máximo vou transferir o bz2 via nfs ... Espero que dê certo.

 

Hmmm mesmo limpando tudo... Será que cabe a bz2 e ela descomprimida em um hard-disk? 81Mb é muito apertado...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *ManuChao wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Bom, eu to aqui brigando para instalar o Gentoo em um 486 com 8Mb de RAM e 81Mb de HD ... To compilando tudo em um athlon, depois de limpar o sistema ao máximo vou transferir o bz2 via nfs ... Espero que dê certo. 
> 
> Hmmm mesmo limpando tudo... Será que cabe a bz2 e ela descomprimida em um hard-disk? 81Mb é muito apertado...

 Vai se foda ... mas não custa tentar   :Cool: 

Realmente, 81Mb é muito pouco, mas se ao final de tudo isso eu conseguir ter uma estação capaz de compartilhar uma conexão ADSL já terei tido sucesso ...

----------

## Animal-X®

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

>  *ManuChao wrote:*    *AngusYoung wrote:*   Bom, eu to aqui brigando para instalar o Gentoo em um 486 com 8Mb de RAM e 81Mb de HD ... To compilando tudo em um athlon, depois de limpar o sistema ao máximo vou transferir o bz2 via nfs ... Espero que dê certo. 
> 
> Hmmm mesmo limpando tudo... Será que cabe a bz2 e ela descomprimida em um hard-disk? 81Mb é muito apertado... Vai se foda ... mas não custa tentar  
> 
> Realmente, 81Mb é muito pouco, mas se ao final de tudo isso eu conseguir ter uma estação capaz de compartilhar uma conexão ADSL já terei tido sucesso ...

 

Cara, quando tinha Speedy eu compartilhava com um P3 500MHz com 64MB e com uma instalação bem inchuta do slack9, só deixava o Apache, PHP, MySQL, FTP e DNS, me quebrou o galho por um bom tempo, infelizmente a grana cabou e mandei a conexão pro saco...

----------

## Animal-X®

domus, valeu pela ajuda, vou tentar convencer o cabeça dura do meu chefe !!!

----------

## humpback

O openoffice nesse hardware é lento......... MUITO LENTO, talvez uma hipotese bem melhor é correr as aplicações remotamente de uma maquina decente e usar essas duas como "terminais x".

----------

## Animal-X®

 *humpback wrote:*   

> O openoffice nesse hardware é lento......... MUITO LENTO, talvez uma hipotese bem melhor é correr as aplicações remotamente de uma maquina decente e usar essas duas como "terminais x".

 

Aqui na empresa já temos várias máquinas com boot remoto utilizando o terminal server do linux para isso, mas o servidor já está sobrecarregado.

Trabalhar em empresa pequena é um saco, tão sempre tentando cortar custos e acabam fazendo merda.

Mas fazer o que, é a realizade de nosso país e nem tem previsão de melhorar isso, cada vez mais pequanas empresas abrem e 'escravisam' seus empregados.

Eu mesmo sou programador mas as vezes tenho que acertar esses ferros-velhos !!!

Mas obrigado pelas dicas pessoal...

----------

## domus-br

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

>  *humpback wrote:*   O openoffice nesse hardware é lento......... MUITO LENTO, talvez uma hipotese bem melhor é correr as aplicações remotamente de uma maquina decente e usar essas duas como "terminais x". 
> 
> Aqui na empresa já temos várias máquinas com boot remoto utilizando o terminal server do linux para isso, mas o servidor já está sobrecarregado.
> 
> Trabalhar em empresa pequena é um saco, tão sempre tentando cortar custos e acabam fazendo merda.
> ...

 

ainda mais quando as BIOS começam a te sugar e vc nao consegue se inteirar em mais nada do seu interesse, aqui minha realidade diaria é essa, sou disputado pelas BIOS, uahauhauahuahhauh

mas vo mudar isso... se nao quem fica pra traz sou eu   :Twisted Evil:   :Smile: 

----------

## Animal-X®

Nem me fale em BIOS, lá desde o meu chefe até o pessoal do telemarketing tão precisando de um upgrade, mas tem gente que ainda me fala: "pra que vou aprender a usar isso !!!!", tenho vontade de dar uma resposta bem grosseira, mas é foda, trogloditas custam a aprender a mexer em computadores, tem alguns que nem merecem.....

As vezes acho que fazer as coisas sem computadores daria menos dores de cabeça, quantas vezes chego no trampo e tem vários recadnhos no meu teclado, pra que serve então email interno ??? pra mandar piadinhas sem graça e outros lixos...

Mas que posso fazer, nem esquento mais a cabeça não, um dia ainda terei minha empresa e quem não souber mexer em computadores, tá fora !!!!

Bom, é isso ai pessoal....

Valeu pelas respostas e bom fim de semana....

----------

## domus-br

 *Animal-X® wrote:*   

> Nem me fale em BIOS, lá desde o meu chefe até o pessoal do telemarketing tão precisando de um upgrade, mas tem gente que ainda me fala: "pra que vou aprender a usar isso !!!!", tenho vontade de dar uma resposta bem grosseira, mas é foda, trogloditas custam a aprender a mexer em computadores, tem alguns que nem merecem.....
> 
> As vezes acho que fazer as coisas sem computadores daria menos dores de cabeça, quantas vezes chego no trampo e tem vários recadnhos no meu teclado, pra que serve então email interno ??? pra mandar piadinhas sem graça e outros lixos...
> 
> Mas que posso fazer, nem esquento mais a cabeça não, um dia ainda terei minha empresa e quem não souber mexer em computadores, tá fora !!!!
> ...

 

putz cara bem parecido aqui, pior é vc ouvir aqueles comentarios de BIOS tirado a sabido, diz " tudo bem que a empresa migrou pra linux e tal, mas esse netscape mail nao chega aos pes do outlook...¨   putz cara so eu mesmo pra ouvir essas coisas!!! cada dia um conssegue se superar impressionante se eu for citar todos os absurdos q vejo aqui, daria pra lançar um livro   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Animal-X®

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *Animal-X® wrote:*   Nem me fale em BIOS, lá desde o meu chefe até o pessoal do telemarketing tão precisando de um upgrade, mas tem gente que ainda me fala: "pra que vou aprender a usar isso !!!!", tenho vontade de dar uma resposta bem grosseira, mas é foda, trogloditas custam a aprender a mexer em computadores, tem alguns que nem merecem.....
> 
> As vezes acho que fazer as coisas sem computadores daria menos dores de cabeça, quantas vezes chego no trampo e tem vários recadnhos no meu teclado, pra que serve então email interno ??? pra mandar piadinhas sem graça e outros lixos...
> 
> Mas que posso fazer, nem esquento mais a cabeça não, um dia ainda terei minha empresa e quem não souber mexer em computadores, tá fora !!!!
> ...

 

Com 8 anos na área de informática, já escutei tanta merda que daria pra escrever uma biblia !!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

